# Solution: MS Access with Vista, blocks multiuser access



## bigslick2007 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've just spent two days of my life with no sleep pulling my hair out trying to solve this problem. After spending $245 for Microsoft live support, I learned that it was a bug in Vista. I search everywhere on the net to find a solution and never found it, so I felt it was my duty, as a person who has previously benefited from others' postings, to post it here. Anyway, enough introduction.

Problem description:

Microsoft Access any version - EVEN 2007
Operating system is Vista (pretty sure all versions, I tested on two versions)

Create an access application, split the database. Put the front-end on two computers and the back-end on one computer -- link both to the same backend.
ONLY ONE USER CAN OPEN A BOUND FORM AT A TIME in this multiuser environment!

Note that you will notice that the computer that "owns" the backend can open and close forms regardless of what the other computers are doing. But, all other computers are locked out if anyone else is using the database. 

This is a BUG in Vista. The current "work around" is to add a registry key and all is well:

Run regedit and find the path: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameters

add a DWORK (32-bit) key with a value of zero
Name the Key = "SMB2"

That's it. It would be nice if the good folks at Microsoft would let us in on these little secrets. This has got to be affecting 1000's of people/companies around the world.

Well, I've done my duty. Happy computing.


----------



## bishop01 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, i tried this workaround but no success !! My front-end and back-end are on in the same mdb file and i added the key on each computer that use the database. But Vista blocks multiuser access even if I added the registry key on each computer

Do you have an other workaround ?

By the way, if the database is on a Vista computer and if I open the database from XP workstations, no multiuser access problem ! It works well!


----------



## bigslick2007 (Feb 5, 2007)

Even if you were not having this current problem, I would highly suggest splitting the database. This is the typical way these Access databases are configured. There are many reasons including performance and easier upgrades and others. It is really easy to do. There is even an addin that will do it for you. You also need to make sure each user has the correct permissions for the file. Vista has added lots of permission stuff. Each user desktop will have the application mdb file and the tables will link to the networked datafile. 

Good luck


----------



## TechExpressInc (Jul 9, 2007)

I am having a multiuser problem with my MS-Access application after it was moved to a set of Vista PC-s. Only one PC at a time can get in other than the network PC.

I do not understand your instructions can you clearify them some?
"
Run regedit and find the path: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameter s
"
got the above then this part puzzles me??

add a DWORK (32-bit) key with a value of zero
Name the Key = "SMB2"

At the end of the text HKEY.... i would add what?? please let me know thx [email protected]


----------



## <digitalagent> (Jul 17, 2007)

Easy fix if you are having problems connecting to a shared db through a shortcut:
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\MSACCESS.EXE" \\fileserver\e\db1.mdb

Use the path to MSACCESS in the target box.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927844/en-us


----------



## TechExpressInc (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried the creating of a temp directory on c: root.

I tried hot fix KB935366.

Yours and this one are on my list next. 

Issue :



Unable to open form on Vista machine in multi-user environment.



===========



Cause:



This issue is related to Server Message Block (SMB) 2.0. Microsoft is 
researching this problem and will post more information when the
information 
becomes available.



==========================================================



What is SMB :-



SMB, which stands for Server Message Block, is a protocol
for 
sharing files, printers, serial ports, and communications abstractions
such 
as named pipes and mail slots between computers.



===========



Workaround:



- Make sure that we have "Back up the registry"

- As we are changing this registry key it will turn off SMB 2.0 
communications when sharing all files; not just Access databases.

- Open the Registry Editor.

- Locate and select the key


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameters.

- On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
Name 
this value "SMB2" without the quotation marks.

- Select the SMB2 value. If the value is not 0 (zero); on the Edit
menu, 
click Modify. Change the Value data to 0 (zero) and click OK.

- Reboot the computer.


----------



## TechExpressInc (Jul 9, 2007)

:up: I finally got my DB to be a multi-user DB. By doing a MS site fix of updating the short cut to the network DB, adding the local PC's path to the exec file for MS-Access. i.e.
:up: 
i.e. the target would be
> > c:\programs\microsoft\office11\msaccess.exe
> > h:\database.mdb.

Russ
www.techexpressinc.com


----------



## jdynamic (Sep 3, 2007)

I've spent the last 3 days trying to fix this exact same problem. I've already pulled out my hair before finding your post.

Thank you so much, you're an absolute lifesaver!

Cheers!


----------



## David Lee Roth (Oct 3, 2007)

I have experienced similar problems.

I set up a DB on a LAN environment.

I can only run the DB from one computer. If it is running on another machine I cannot open the application.
I get no error messages nothing. The applications simply wont open.

It seems that some of you have figured out a sollution but I did not understand exactly how that works.
Could somebody please explain this to me in a more simple way??

Thanks for the help.


----------



## David Lee Roth (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a genius 

After searching the net for hours trying to find a sollution I finally stumbled onto one.
My problem was that I could only open the DataBase from one user in my network environment. Whenever I tried to open the file with another computer nothing happened.

I finally changed the security settings and put the network where the DB was located into my trusted zone.
This solved the matter perfectly.
Kudos to Yannick Turgeon who figured it out: http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread207138.html


----------



## TallBruce (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi I am also having difficulty getting an application to run on two Vista based PC's. The application accesses a mdb file but the networked pc cannot open the application if the other pc has already accessed the mdb. I did try to modify the registery entry by adding SMB2 with value 0 as suggested by bigslick2007.
Any assistance will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

